# Best Dorm Type for People with SA?



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm currently filling out my housing application for college next year, and I have to list the following choices in the order I would prefer them: single, double, triple, quad. 

single = room to myself
double = small room with two people
triple = small, but slightly bigger room with three people
quad = two double rooms connected by a small living area in the middle

Requesting a single seems like the easier way out, but it's more expensive and I'm afraid it would isolate me and then I'd just end up being alone and miserable. So, from the other three (for anyone who's been through a similar situation before or is going through one now), which do you think would be most beneficial for a person with SA? (I'm leaning against a triple right now, just because it seems to me my two roommates will probably get along really well and I'll be kind of left out, feeling awkward all the time, but feel free to say otherwise).

I'm trying to find a setup that will allow me to be comfortable in my dorm while still (hopefully) meeting people early on so that I'm not alone and miserable for the next 4 years. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Cileroot (Mar 6, 2012)

I live in a single room and I love it. I can do whatever I want and not have to worry when the roommate would get back from classes, sleep, wake up etc. And although I do not converse with people from my dorm, I do have friends in the uni.
Though a girl in my class lives in the same dorm with a roommate and she is not that satisfied. Not because they can't get along, but because they started off awkwardly and now they just say hi and bye and don't talk. So don't expect the roommate thing to be full of chatter...they sit in silence.

But it has a lot to do with the type of person you end up with, how much free time you have and how much effort you are willing to put into it. I love being alone, but who knows, maybe a roommate would be great for you


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Are these all bedrooms? Go for the single if you can afford it. There are plenty of opportunities for socialising in college/uni, and having a private bedroom won't ruin your chances. The privacy will help retain your sanity so you can actually socialise well when you leave the room. I can only speak from my personal preference though, and maybe you would you enjoy that close company.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Single is definitely isolating but it's still nice to have your own space. If you do go for a single just make sure that you don't shut yourself up in your room too much and try and keep the door open. If you can't afford it you may as well go for a double. I think I'd prefer a triple because you have more of a chance of getting along with one of them, but it's up to you.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Get a single. It will be _*so*_ much easier for you to concentrate and get your work/studying done in your room, and you won't have to worry about having no privacy (more people=less privacy obviously) or roommates that you don't get along with. Also, chances are that people will have their doors open to try and meet people, especially if it's their first year at school, so you should be fine.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> Get a single. It will be _*so*_ much easier for you to concentrate and get your work/studying done in your room, and you won't have to worry about having no privacy (more people=less privacy obviously) or roommates that you don't get along with. Also, chances are that people will have their doors open to try and meet people, especially if it's their first year at school, so you should be fine.


It's not like I'd feel comfertable just walking into someone's room and talking to them, though. I was thinking a quad would be nice because, since there's a little study area in the middle, I could go there or in the room with the beds for privacy if I need it (wherever my roomate is not), but still have a chance of meeting people right off the bat. On the other hand, there's a chance all 3 of my roomates could get along and I'd be the only one feeling awkward...

I don't think my parents would even let me go with a single. It's more expensive and they don't think I'm getting the "college experience". They almost didn't even let me go away to college because they were afraid I would just stay in my dorm all day, so they seem to think a single would just make me more likely to do this. At this point, it's really between a double or quad.

Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

honestly i was forced into a triple dorm my freshman year of college and i dont regret it one bit. everyone in my dorm (tower) were awesome, and some of my closest friends i hang out with i met in the dorms. 

College is a time to meet new people, try not to isolate yourself too much and just put yourself out there.

I would go with the quad. More people living really close to you means a higher chance you will at least get along with someone. If you were in a double, what if your 1 roommate is the polar opposite type compared to you.


----------



## GreenRoom (Jan 28, 2012)

I agree with reaal, quad gives you more chance of meeting someone that really clicks but also gives you space both in the common area when your room mate is in (if no-one else is there) and gives you more chance of some privacy in your room when needed when your room mate is out. Who knows you might all get along and might not need that much privacy.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

You could also live off-campus. It's usually cheaper that way.


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

The easier option is usually not the best for change and growth. Quad? Why not buddy


----------



## elle3 (Apr 1, 2013)

When I transferred to my university I couldn't handle the thought of living in a dorm. So in my eyes you're already a step ahead of me!
I lived off campus in a 3 bedroom apartment. The living off campus part was kind of an isolation in itself because even though I got along with them.. one of my roommates was busy all the time and the other ended up transferring back to community college mid semester. 
With that, I would pick the quad if I were in your situation. Back then I would have been terrified but from my experience and others that I know who have lived in the dorms, a quad is the best option based on the potential advantages/disadvantages. You can always isolate yourself later on if it turns out bad, but you'll never have it any easier than your first year to mingle and make friends. --Good luck!


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I regret how I spent dorm life, I wish I could do it all over again but do it right.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Hah thanks guys! I guess quad it is, assuming I can get one (apparently sometimes you don't get what you pick anyway, in which case all this deliberation would be in vain).

And living off-campus would be nice, in a way, especially since it would probably be closer to my classes than the freshman dorms, but I wouldn't want to pay for an apartment alone and I don't have the slightest clue how to go about looking for roommates without being able to just let the school pair me up (don't know anyone else going to my school). Also I feel like I might miss out on the opportunity to meet people in the freshman dorm area of campus, which I desperately need to do.

And if it seems like I'm not nervous about this, then I guess I came off as far more confident than I really am. Actually, I'm terrified about a number of things (namely that I won't get along with my roomate(s) or they'll just ignore me, or they'll think I'm weird before they even meet me because everyone talks beforehand on Facebook and I don't have one, or whatever). It's just that school is the only thing I derive any sense of self-achievement from and so I'm not going to let my nerves about the social aspects keep me from doing well in academics (hopefully).

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

you should have seen how nervous i was on the first day of college. just remember that every other freshman is new just like you. if anything it is great, because it levels the playing field. the first month or so, it is no longer weird to just randomly sit down next to someone and meet them, in fact that is what most people do. remember the more people you meet early on, the more chances for friends you will make. freshman year is awesome and i regret not being more outgoing.


----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

Single if you can get it. For someone with SA, no debate.

Do not get a quad. I got stuck in one this year and my suitemates are incredibly loud. It is nothing like a normal hallway where people have respect for each other. There's 8 of us and pretty much 2 have taken it over for themselves. It's horrible.

Also, if you don't meet or get along with the people in your quad, forget about meeting other people in your dorm. Nobody else wonders into other people's quads. If you get in a normal hallway people will come over and say hi, leave their doors open, etc.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Phanatic26 said:


> Single if you can get it. For someone with SA, no debate.
> 
> Do not get a quad. I got stuck in one this year and my suitemates are incredibly loud. It is nothing like a normal hallway where people have respect for each other. There's 8 of us and pretty much 2 have taken it over for themselves. It's horrible.
> 
> Also, if you don't meet or get along with the people in your quad, forget about meeting other people in your dorm. Nobody else wonders into other people's quads. If you get in a normal hallway people will come over and say hi, leave their doors open, etc.


I didn't even think about the not meeting anyone else issue...I put quad first but I can change it any time before they actually assign me a room, it seems, so maybe I'll have to switch back...

And yeah, unfortunately (or not, I'm not sure) a single is pretty much out at this point.


----------



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

Phanatic26 said:


> Single if you can get it. For someone with SA, no debate.
> 
> Do not get a quad. I got stuck in one this year and my suitemates are incredibly loud. It is nothing like a normal hallway where people have respect for each other. There's 8 of us and pretty much 2 have taken it over for themselves. It's horrible.
> 
> Also, if you don't meet or get along with the people in your quad, forget about meeting other people in your dorm. Nobody else wonders into other people's quads. If you get in a normal hallway people will come over and say hi, leave their doors open, etc.


don't be so negative when it comes to meeting people in the dorms. that is the exact attitude that will get you isolated and not meet any friends. my best advice for the dorms is be open, try new things, and meet new people. also try to be fairly tolerant without being a pushover. (don't be all up in someone's face if they come back drunk and loud, its college its going to happen)


----------

